# Be alert and keep an eye out for Bears



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Bear roams North Broadway in Nyack as authorities warn residents to watch out


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

3 bear sightings/warnings set-out by the local police departments this week in my area - Westfield - Scotch Plains NJ


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

that's it i'm heading to the french alps until this bear thing is under control


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

I was riding up Tiorati Brook Road yesterday morning. Had my head down at the end of one of the climbs. I lift my head as I come around a bend, and Mr Bear is 30 yards in front on me. Right in the middle of the road looking at me. I of course stop right there. Mr Bear takes 2 steps right towards me. I muster everything I have to yell at him and not sound like a frightened child. He turned sideways and walked away. Seemingly completely and totally un-ruffled. 

I did set a personal record on the next segment though. I had some serious adrenaline going.

This is the 3rd time I've seen a bear but it was the closest and scariest.

cmn


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

There are two ways to set a new p.r. on Tiorati Brook Road

#1 Train hard
#2 Get chased by a Bear


----------



## tommybike (Dec 30, 2015)

Just saw this thread. Nearly twice this summer. Once near Pottersville and once in White Haven, PA. Both way too xlose for comfort. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------

